# Cranberry and pomegranate juice wine



## NSwiner (Jan 31, 2010)

Can someone help me with a recipe for this Ocean spray 100% juice . It's a 1.89 Liter bottle already has 37grams of natural sugar from the fruit .I just noticed it has furmaric acid so maybe I can't use it darn . Anyways I need to know everything to add and when this is going to be my first batch how aboot ( lol ) we try a gallon first time to see how it turns out . The more detail the better please .


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 31, 2010)

I was just there....

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4811

It will go, and it will make a great wine!!. Gotta fight it a bit, but it is worth it.

Troy


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2010)

Follow what Troys link said.
Also to figure how much sugar you will need to know the gravity. You want to be about 1.085 starting gravity. Then download WineCalc. all you need to do is input where you are (gravity) and where you want to be (gravity) http://winecalc.software.informer.com/


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 31, 2010)

That calculator will get you close, but only a hydrometer will tell you for sure.

I wanted to make a pomegranate wine but the juice was outrageous for $. What you have will make a nice wine though, once you get fermentation started.


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes Troy. 
Butt, you need a hydrometer so you can input the readings so the caculator can tell you how much sugar to add to get to what you wnat.


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok so Troy would you say i should start with the champagne yeast ? If so would I just dump it in or do the starter like you did ? Also how important is it for me to know the acid levels through the process should I buy an acid kit or could i wait to see if this is something I want to try again ? 
Or the other thing I was going to ask was Troy you said you started another thread about your wine could you link me to it please ,save me some time . 
Tom thanks for the wine calc downloaded and ready to use .

I think I have decided to use some white cranberry juice because it is smoother then regular cranberries .Do I need to add some frozen cranberries or just use the juices ?


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 30, 2014)

I use cranberry pomegranate juice from Walmart to make a 6 gallon batch. I add sugar to 1.080, 2 1/2 tsp of pectic enzyme, and Montrachet yeast. I ferment to dry and backsweeten to 1.010. I can't keep it in stock.


----------

